# 10 gal LED help



## bluethunder261 (Sep 23, 2015)

Planning on doing a 10 gal quarantine planted begginers tank. Can anyone recommend a good Led setup from either petsmart or pet Co that would be ideal for the plants and the fish I end up placing in there as a quarantine tank for my other 75 gal setup. Thanks.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

If it's just a Q-tank I'd put a shop clamp light on it with a 5000k-6500k CLF and save the money for the big tank. Since it is going to be a Q-tank my advice would be to weather your plants in pots, leave the tank bare bottom, and low-medium light W/O CO2 injection. If you really want an LED light on it, the Current Satellite Freshwater can be had pretty cheap now and would put you in the med-low light range.


----------



## LittleTinGod (Sep 15, 2015)

If there is anyway you might could order from Amazon this light would be an excellent cheap LED light for your tank(Finnex Stingray series).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NAFQ6FK/ref=s9_hps_bw_g199_i3

Or you might could go for this even cheaper option since it's just a quarantine tank.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LMH10HC/ref=s9_hps_bw_g199_i6

But I agree with the above post, a clamp light is your best option probably for the cost and tank purpose.


----------

